# May sgtp cancer benefit shoot



## dpoole (Mar 29, 2016)

Second sat of may as always. Seems there has been some conflicting dates floating around. Also Roger will be making Poplar Bark Baskets.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 29, 2016)

I`ll be there Lord willing. Do we need to bring raffle items or such for a fund raiser? RC


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 31, 2016)

robert carter said:


> I`ll be there Lord willing. Do we need to bring raffle items or such for a fund raiser? RC



Let's do that. I'll bring some stuff too.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 31, 2016)

Originally it was proceeds minus expenses. A raffle, or silent auction, could help shape up the bottom line.
That being said, you are not required to bring an item.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 31, 2016)

If you feel like bringing something to donate  for sale   we will  donate all  procedes to the Cancer fund raiser.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 20, 2016)

bump


----------



## dpoole (Apr 30, 2016)

Mr Ed Sanford has made some really nice Awards for each class of shooters. So If you like to compete for score and or his awards plan on coming and shooting  Also will put out a long distance target like what was at the TBG state shoot and at CHUCKS . Working on getting running pig target going also.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 30, 2016)

dpoole said:


> So If you like to compete for score and or his awards plan on coming and shooting



Shoot for score...really?


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 30, 2016)

Date please ? Is this next Saturday or the following Saturday.


----------



## boissage (Apr 30, 2016)

Second Saturday of the month May 14.


----------



## Thronateeska (May 2, 2016)

Big thank you in advance for supporting the upcoming cancer benefit shoot! Put you game face on one of these may be yours!


----------



## dpoole (May 3, 2016)

MR ED has made up some super nice awards !!!!!!   Come and shoot for a Winning award.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 15, 2016)

Had a good time yesterday. I spent most of it getting some bows shaped up to bring home and work on later. Picked up some black locust in Tennessee and I split into two.



Brought one of many Osage staves I have as well. This one is sister #6. Not as much character as the first 4, #5 is still in Tennessee  as well.




Thanks to everyone who helped make it a great day.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 15, 2016)

*Sgt*

It's always a great time when I visit SGT, the nicest, most helpful folks in the traditional realm.  I shot with some top notch shooters, met some more interesting folks. Had a hickory stave roughed out by Dr. Hatchet Dan, and had the best chicken thighs (hands down).  Glad I was apart of a great day, thanks to all who set it all up.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 17, 2016)

I thoroughly enjoyed being amongst a bunch of fine folks, and shooting the course with a mess of ole rednecks. Fun day.


----------



## JBranch (May 18, 2016)

I guess "rednecks" is about as classy a way to describe us as I have ever heard.

You are correct Brother Barry, a finer time with better folks could not have been found. I thoroughly enjoyed myself.


----------

